# Golden Gecko Pics...



## Beardo (Jun 19, 2012)

Picked up this long-term captive Golden Gecko (I think female based on size) recently to help keep my Lobster Roach colony in check, and its been a while since I kept this species and I forgot how much fun they are! I'm not sure if the photos convey this animal's attitude, but "she" is totally fearless. She does not run from me, she instead cocks her head, looks at me and sees any part of my body as a means of ESCAPE, lol. She lept onto my hands, arms and the camera itself several times and proceeded to do a few laps onto my shoulders, back and my head looking for a new climbing area. It was pretty funny, because I expected her to be pretty skittish, not actively *trying* to jump on my face lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 19, 2012)

I surrender to its cuteness. Great gecko beardo


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful gecko. I have a male that i got from a pet store almost 13 years ago. He has lived a long time. I think yours might be male. Try getting a shot of the underneath. Watch those biters, they will draw blood.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jun 19, 2012)

I released one in my bug room a while back. I had a massive escape of feeder bugs which retreated behind the awful 80's laminate wood paneling on the walls. Short of tearing it all down I decided he would be a better solution. He was overweight and quite happy by the end of the month. Haha.


They are great little guys. Nice to look at, and quite hardy. Have their own little personalities if you give them the room (literally).


----------



## flatwormlover11 (Nov 21, 2016)

mine never ever bites, is it painfull?


----------



## basin79 (Nov 21, 2016)

flatwormlover11 said:


> mine never ever bites, is it painfull?


The thread is over 4 years old.

But looking at their size and build I'd say it wouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## flatwormlover11 (Dec 13, 2016)

basin79 said:


> The thread is over 4 years old.
> 
> But looking at their size and build I'd say it wouldn't hurt at all.


false alarm! he probably was just getting settled in, no hes absolutly crazy and tries to bite me every chance he gets! i named him "berserk".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

